# Frontline Plus



## Barney's Mom (Nov 24, 2006)

Hi all,

Have to order some flea and tick preventative asap...debating on either Frontline Plus or something else. Used Frontline for years, but all of a sudden, our vet started using Vectra, exclusively....Barney had a reaction (itching for several days and moving about like a crazy pup while he would try to bite at the areas he could reach.)

Any reasons pro or con on continuing to use Frontline - have to order it online now cause our vet doesn't sell it.

Thanks,

Marge


----------



## iluvhavs (Jul 21, 2008)

Marge-

I just googled vectra and have found nothing but bad reviews. Most complaints are like yours. Hair loss, trying to jump out of their skin, etc. Sounds BAD!

I think if my vet offers this new product, I'll pass. I use Frontline Plus and have had great success. Tried others with problems. So I'm sticking with a good thing!


----------



## psow9421 (Mar 24, 2010)

My vet suggested Frontline Plus. I have had good luck this summer with it. No ticks! 
I hate to use anything we have to deal with Deer ticks and Lime in NE. We are really infested and need to protect out fur kids.


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

We use Frontline without any issues


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Another vote for frontline plus here!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I don't like the mess of a topical so we use Comfortis which is a pill. Works great on the fleas but does not kill ticks. It seems the fleas around here got immune to the Frontline Plus which is another reason I switched to the Comfortis - no side effects at all. My vet said he's been selling it for a couple of years and hasn't had a problem with it yet.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I second the comfortis.


----------



## onemoreokie (Jul 21, 2009)

We have used frontline plus and haven't seen a flea or tick all summer. Never noticed any reaction either.


----------



## andra (Aug 23, 2010)

I may have to switch to frontline plus or frontline (what is the difference?). I have been using Vectra, which in theory is a gentler product and safer. HOWEVER, Dionna does not like it at all and it seems to be getting worse each month. So I asked the vet about this and he told me that unlike any of the other products, Vectra, when applied, somehow moves up the hair shaft and dogs can feel this movement of the product up the hair shaft and this upsets a lot of dogs. Including Dionna. He explained it in more scientific terms, mind you, but you get the drift. So now I am not sure what to do as this movement feeling must be downright uncomfortable for her because she tries and tries to rub it off.

Plus I was told that you apply it from the nape of the neck down to the tail. I dont know if that is the same with all of the other products but that is the proper way to use Vectra. All of this time I have been doing it wrong. I have been putting it in the shape of a T along the shoulder area.

We have bugs here--I live on the east coast and fleas/ticks are problems. And this is all really new to me so I am just not sure how to proceed.

andra


----------



## LilyMyLove (Jul 11, 2009)

I use a supplement with Brewer's Yeast and Garlic: http://www.onlynaturalpet.com/produ...d=5700246899&gclid=CICP5IfvhqQCFUmA5Qod5gOWLA

I am chemically sensitive so I never had the option of using Frontline or any topical treatments on Lily. After researching what is in them, I would not put them on her even if I could. I know of many people who have found ticks on their dogs while on topical treatments. To me, it just doesn't seem worth it when alternative products work so well.

I also rinse her in diluted apple cider vinegar after her bath. We spend the weekends out in the country on hikes in the woods, we spent the summer at my parents house in Minnesota with two families of deer living in the large backyard. I got lyme disease over the fourth and she didn't get a tick on her and never has. Just my personal experience...


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I LOVE that store, Only natural Pet, I've found so many fabulous products there.

OP~ I'd be hesitant to switch to something new, unless what you are currently doing isn't working...I only give a half dose to Gucci, and I may try something homeopathic later this Fall.

The fleas here seem to be bad this time of year, Sept and Oct. That is the only time I've ever seen a flea near her so I'm taking some extra precautions this year...the vinegar sounds like good idea.

Kara


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

I remember earlier this summer someone (maybe Dave) posted another garlic supplement, but I can't remember the name. Does anyone remember its' name????


----------



## Lilly'sMom (Jan 28, 2010)

I've had success with Frontline Plus. I've heard that there are counterfeit Frontline Plus products out there which may be why some people say it has stopped working for them. So be careful that you get the "real" thing. On Amazon.com, one review said to look for the writing on the foil part of the packaging.


----------

